# New Tombstone



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I finally got around to taking a pic of the new tombstone. Tried some different things on this one. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the cut out section, the edging continuing on the top half of the circle is very unique and distinctive. Very nice carving as well - a stone to be proud of!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice. Great reaper on the top.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I really like the larger font... and your finishing work. Kudos!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice!, The reaper looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Took me a second but I got it: "Be A Fraid"

Another nice stone for your display. Did the kids get to help out on this one, too?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I like it, thats a great shape and the reaper looks cool.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like it! Great design! I didn't even notice the B A Fraid until Roxy pointed it out. It's one of those things that make you do a double take.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's a nice tombstone, I love the hidden B A Fraid message.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks great, NW. Love the strategic crack placements!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

great stone, took me a minute too. thanks roxy for pointing it out!

another fine masterpiece!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful tombstone. I like the name.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool stone, nice job!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That reaper carving came out really great. The whole stone looks awesome. Nice craftsmanship.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks, I'm glad people like it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I love it! Nice very nice!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Three cheers for a great stone with a nice double take!


----------

